# windows 7 and supercast



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not working I can see it on the taskbar and it's running in the background but i can't bring it to the monitor I've searched the forums but ...Any suggestions


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Works fine for me on Windows 7 .. :shrug:


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

what version of 7 are you running my desktop has the free dell upgrade of 7 home so i can't run xp mode


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I just needed to update Adobe Air (?) and it works great here!


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I was running it on XP the first two weeks of the season, worked fine. Then it stopped. Everything was updated. So I took a suggestion and loaded it on the guest account and it worked for a few weeks. Sadly, that has also stopped working this week. Get some kind of small box with error message. I guess I'll try again next season, maybe it will be better.


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Already updated works on my 32 bit ultimate version on my laptop but not on my 64 bit home version of windows 7 via free dell upgrade


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you trying to run both at once? You can't do that.


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

No 1 on laptop 1 on desktop


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

That's running "both at once." You cannot run two instances of it at the same time.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have ran it all season with no problem using Windows7RC and for the last two weeks using Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Works fine for me! 64 bit home premium!


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually What happened was supercast was installed beforei upgraded to window 7 64 bit from vista 64 when i could get the supercast window to come up after the upgrade I then downloaded it to my laptop with windows 7 32 bit to see if it worked and it did with out a problem. So i'm just trying to figure out what the difference is. I thought it was adabe air but i have the latest update and tweet deck works fine


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling both Supercast and Adobe Air since your upgrade?


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling both Supercast and Adobe Air since your upgrade?


Yes I have It's just crazy it starts get the hour glass,it appears on the taskbar but the program never shows up..It's running in the background..Pop up blockers off uac off Don't get it


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Is your Firewall or Virus protection program blocking it, perhaps?


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope...... thx


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm having the identical issue. I upgraded my Vista 32 laptop to Win 7 Pro 32. SC loaded once and then asked to update Adobe Air. Now it won't load.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I upgraded to Windows 7 last week and I just installed Supercast and it worked fine for me.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I was on the phone with Microsoft for an hour and a half today - I've installed Windows 7 on 5 machines now, a mix of XP and Vista and SuperCast works fine on all but my laptop.....

The tech guy finally had me log in as Administrator and it works fine.

Apparently there is something in my user files that is causing an issue. I deleted my old user file, created a new one and all is well.


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thx That did d the trick


----------

